
Letter to Parliament requesting promised amendments to Anti-terrorism Act,2015 - dustfinger
http://bloggerbust.ca/2016/12/21/accounts-of-companies-advocating-netizens-online-privacy-rights/
======
dustfinger
Hi,

This is an update to an earlier post which did not include a letter to
Parliament. If you read the original blog post than your browser may show you
the cached version. If you do not see the letter to Parliament then please
refresh the page with Ctrl-F5 to view the latest content.

Cheers!

Trevor.

